# X320 deck



## Klotzy9 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey guys, have a 2007 x320. Will the part # AM140424 fit? It’s a 48” and all seems it will fit, but I don’t believe it’s the 48” edge extra deck that came on the mower. Thanks


----------

